# New Member...



## ztz335d (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello everyone. My name is Daniel and I live in Florida. I have been an owner of 09 335d since august. She has 11K on it and I really enjoy driving this car. Thank you to TITO for getting me on to this forum.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome! I will be joining you in September!


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the club


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

welcome:thumbup:


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Welcome !*

Congratulations !

Sign up for the Bimmerfest Diesel Social Group. Here is the link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/group.php?groupid=15

Good place to post pics of your 335d

Cheers


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Dennis328i (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to the diesel world!


----------



## FIREFIGHTER1022 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice"


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome.

My 335d visited Florida a couple months ago. Good thing our cars didn't cross the streams.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

ztz335d said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Daniel and I live in Florida. I have been an owner of 09 335d since august. She has 11K on it and I really enjoy driving this car. Thank you to TITO for getting me on to this forum.


Alright, Finally! Get some data and photos uploaded Daniel.

Did you ever figure out that Warning Triangle on your dash? If not post a description, I'm sure somebody here has seen it.

I tried the DTC and if you turn it off you get a warning and the little triangle with exclamation point. I think the triangle warning applies to all warnings, just a friendly reminder that something is wrong.


----------

